# New clutch Questions



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well i got my clutch install finally but it feels very diferently from the one that came with my 180sx. I got the Exedy Stage 2 clutch, but it kinda feels rough when changeing gears and it very sensetive plus it engages REALL QUICK which i like . Iono if it just me, but the guy told me to take it easy for the first 200 miles so i could BREAK IT IN and that would make my clutch more smooter in changing gears cause the cluth pads are so thick (like car breaks) that it needs some time to wear down so it feels more like my old cluth. and he said to bring it in in 2 weeks to see if they have to make more adjustments. what u guys think????


oh i have never had a car that a clutch had been replace with a new one so i dont know if this is normal or what??? :fluffy:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i do believe thats normal...the more of a performance clutch it is, the rougher it will be because its trying to really grab so you are slightly quicker...my bro is like on the verge of spinning his tires or stalling out with his clutch but i think its more than a stage 2


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yep, and if you dont bed the clutch in, it will have uneven wear and it will shake itself to bits within a few weeks.


----------



## 240driva (Feb 10, 2004)

Ok guys im new to the forum. I recently bought a 92 240sx. the clutch was shot when i got the car, so i got a new one, installed it (pain in the azz), and i went ot bleed it and the bleeder on the slave cylinder was rusted out and was gonna break so i go a new one , like 15 bucks, anyhow no clutch still so i go at adjusting the master cylinder on the clutch and it either wont pump up or wont release so it just gets so hard it wont move?? so i back it off a little and it feels fine, but i take it out for a test drive and whenever i get over half throttle it slips really bad. first gear is fine but after that it slips. I even got a new master cylinder the other day and still no luck.

last thing, and its weird, if i turn a corner kinda hard and get on it the clutch wont slip but as soon as i push the pedal in and shift it slips again?


and the pedal realeases slow also.

any ideas?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sounds like you need a new clutch among other things... but I'm no mechanic.


And billyjuan how do you like the engagement so far? Sounds like you got a bad ass clutch! I always heard it was 500miles to seat the clutch properly. I'm going to have to endure that myself soon... pain in the ass. 



> Exedy Stage 2 S13/S14 SR20DETExedy stage 2 comes with 3 main puck metallic plate with sprung center for street use, upgrade over the stage 1 withstand 400hp on the motor (roughly 350 ft. lbs of torque). Kit comes with pilot bushing, throw out bearing, clutch disc, pressure plate and clutch alignment tools for install.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

81-83 Nissan 200SX Z21 2200cc 225mm
89-90 Nissan 240SX KA24E 225mm
95-98 Nissan 240SX KA24DE 225mm
74-83 Nissan 280Z, ZX All except 2+2 & Turbo
81-84 Nissan Maxima 2400cc, 2800cc 225mm
9/74-83 Truck L20B, Z22, SD22 2000cc & 2200cc 225mm
9/86-90 Nissan Truck 2400cc Z24L 225mm 

That was the clutch I had in my 240 when I had the car. I was lighting up my tires goin from 3rd to 4th and I even made them chirp from 4th to 5th once. It was one hell of a clutch, but it broke the shit out of my tranny. That clutch wasnt meant for everyday use, I got it cuz I was gonna throw a turbo on my 240 as well but got into accidents and got rid of the car.


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

i changed my clutch the first of the year and had problems as well. 
1) its just the performance clutch is why it grabs so hard


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

i changed my clutch the first of the year and had problems as well. 
1) its just the performance clutch is why it grabs so hard, its supposed to, when it stops thats bad, because its goin bad, 

2)mine clutched slipped too, you have to bleed the master cyl. then it goes to a block about 6 in. away from the slave cyl., the you bleed the slave cyl. you have to bleed that block or it will never work right or you could get lucky like me and that won't even get it right. in that case take it to the cheapest mech. you know and give them $15 to pressure bleed it, something i never made it to


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

bumpin240!!! haven't seen u post in the 240 section in the while..


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Aaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggghhhh Ceramic, multiplate clutches in FS5 gearboxes............... 

Lets the dog gear smashing commence.....


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well i took my car to the shop today, they had to make some more adjustments and they said what is making that rumbiling noise its my exhaust. So far i like my cluth ALOT feels like a racing clutch. for the first week i was like WTF, cause every time i put in 1st i almost stall every time. but i had it for a week and it has become easier to drive. The clutch engages fucking quick as hell wich its music to my ears. So far i pell out on 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and lucky me 4th gear :thumbup:, and the guys told me to take it easy for the first 200 miles so the clutch would adjust. the clutch has like 30 miles on it or less when i did that hahaha but it still works like a charm. :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah you might wanna chill on that. If you smell clutch, then you might as well order up a new one cause if it doesn't seat properly then its just going to continue to fuck up till its no more. So take it easy. What I do when breaking in a clutch is to wake up early or stay out late, and just drive city traffic for 500miles and never go over 3000rpm and shift smoothly. I've never had a problem seating the clutch. It's boring as hell, and you gotta restrain yourself but still... you'll get way better wear out of it, not to mention your money's worth.

Is your car really a 180sx or are you just fuckin with people? :showpics:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well is not gona be hard for me to find a freeway with alot of trafic cause i live in LA. Tarffic central of the wolrd, hate the freeways lol. but i know what u mean by u have to have patiance with the clutch lol


----------

